# Where to Advertise Job



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all, 

just looking for some advice on what sites to use to post a job. Good Experinece, Bad Experience, Waste of time & Money. I have read many posts here advising that networking is best way to find jobs, and Recruitment companies appear to be a major waste of time (Dont understand how they make money here if they dont do anything) 

Anyway, getting off topic there, can anyone advise what would be the best site to advertise for a sales person, looking for a site that would be focused on people already here and not currently based UK, USA, EU, AUS etc etc so all the usual UK sites woudl be ruled out.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot of people I know have used Dubizzle. There's also a site called InterNations which is a kind of Linked-in but not and it has a section for jobs. Both are free resources. Couldn't you put it on the classifieds section here?


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

What industry is it for?


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> A lot of people I know have used Dubizzle. There's also a site called InterNations which is a kind of Linked-in but not and it has a section for jobs. Both are free resources. Couldn't you put it on the classifieds section here?


Thanks BedouGirl, I will look into internations, I will be using linkedin but never heard of InterNations before. I will be honest, I did not even know there was a classified section here, I really only visit via app and check the Dubai Forum and the Sandpit. Thanks or suggestions.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

quattro said:


> What industry is it for?


Long Answer - Software & Consultancy but experience in that sector will not necessarily be a requirement, it is more important that person has experience of solution selling, so open to different sectors as long as they have that type of selling experience.

Short Answer - Software


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

themash said:


> Thanks BedouGirl, I will look into internations, I will be using linkedin but never heard of InterNations before. I will be honest, I did not even know there was a classified section here, I really only visit via app and check the Dubai Forum and the Sandpit. Thanks or suggestions.


I use the app too. If you go back to the list of forums geographically it's on there but i think you would need to specify (everywhere you advertise) that it's important that the person lives here as you want to employ locally and, I guess, local knowledge? Good luck.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I usually get decent responses from:

LinkedIn
Bayt
GulfNews Ads
ArabianBusiness

I get considerably less quality responses from
MonsterGulf
GulfTalent

-md000/Mike


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Sad to see that recruiters are copping so much crap! I have personally helped 2 people from expat forum get jobs so I don't think you should generalize and claim that all agencies are a waste of time!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Sad to see that recruiters are copping so much crap! I have personally helped 2 people from expat forum get jobs so I don't think you should generalize and claim that all agencies are a waste of time!


You may notice I said appear to be, I have had no personal experience here with agencies only what I have read in this forum every other day with people stating that agencies do not even have courtesy to provide prospective applicants with a standard response to job applications, I would rather not go wasting my time with agencies I know nothing of.

Maybe you should have came on advising that they are not all the same and recommending reputable firms including your own for me rather than go for accusing me of generalising in a sector I have no current experience in, therefore It is a minefield of crap agencies mixed in with the few good ones that will be out there!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

md000 said:


> I usually get decent responses from:
> 
> LinkedIn
> Bayt
> ...


Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

I did notice the 'appear to be' and I guess you r entitled to your opinion, just so you know tho there are some of us that work with a conscience and are in the business to help.


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey amy..please help me to get a job...i am looking but i have submitted to so many sites but no luck from any site. I have heard from people that thru reference you will get a job otherwise its difficult here.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Ps references font help at all....if anything they lower ure chances, I have family in this country that have worked here for years and yet I got a job on my own merit....


----------



## sameer05k21a0440 (Nov 29, 2011)

themash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just looking for some advice on what sites to use to post a job. Good Experinece, Bad Experience, Waste of time & Money. I have read many posts here advising that networking is best way to find jobs, and Recruitment companies appear to be a major waste of time (Dont understand how they make money here if they dont do anything)
> 
> Anyway, getting off topic there, can anyone advise what would be the best site to advertise for a sales person, looking for a site that would be focused on people already here and not currently based UK, USA, EU, AUS etc etc so all the usual UK sites woudl be ruled out.


HI,

I am Btech 2009 passout ECE back ground , and I have Dot Net 2 Year of Exp .I 'm looking Dot Net software Engineer or Software Testing Jobs here Dubai/Saudi Arabia/UK/any where .


----------



## Ray & Karen (Aug 15, 2011)

*The agency's*

My Computor just crashed so don't know if I am going to repeat myself, but here goes.
I have tried all the agency's in Dubai from here in the UK, and nothing apart from the ones that want money from me.

So I got on a plane for 7 weeks going round all the agency's and nothing, now either I am over qualified or maybe it I don't have any hair that does it ha ha.

Now I am back in the uk and realised that I should of just networked to find employment, I am 48 and have only ever run my own companies so maybe that's a downfall I don't know. I think I need to get back on a plane and network, or am I wrong.
If anyone has any suggestions or can help please let me know.
Regards 
Ray


----------

